# ICB 03 650B 2014



## evo341 (8. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß...meine Anfrage kommt reichlich spät, aber das ICB03 650B hat es mir mega angetan! Allerdings gibt es laut Carver kein einziges ICB 03 650 B in Größe L mehr, das in den Filialen frei verfügbar sein wird.
Meine freche Frage daher, ob es sich jemand vielleicht anders überlegt hat und seine Vorbestellung an mich abtreten möchte?
Ich danke Euch für hoffentlich rege Resonanz


----------



## olsche (8. April 2014)

Wenn Du keins findest, bei XXL -Meinhövel in Gelsenkirchen steht noch ein silber/blaues 2013er.
Gruß, 
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evo341 (8. April 2014)

Hi Olsche, danke Dir für den Hinweis, aber es sollte nach Möglichkeit schon ein 2014er ICB 03 mit 27,5 Zoll Laufrädern sein...


----------



## Lindwurm (11. April 2014)

Moin Moin
Schreib mal @cubanito an der kann dir vielleicht helfen . Arbeitet bei XXL


----------



## Braunbaer (16. April 2014)

Ich kann Dir evtl. einen ICB03-Rahmen in L anbieten, Ort: Fahrrad-XXL in Hamburg-Bergedorf.


----------



## evo341 (17. April 2014)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir evtl. einen ICB03-Rahmen in L anbieten, Ort: Fahrrad-XXL in Hamburg-Bergedorf.


Hi, danke für den Hinweis..aber handelt es sich dabei denn auch um ein ICB 03 650 B Komplettrad? Wenn ja, wäre das super!


----------



## Azrael85 (17. April 2014)

*"ICB03-Rahmen in L" *also wohl eher kein Kompelttrad sondern nur der Rahmen zum Selbstaufbau.

LG


----------



## mtintel (20. April 2014)

Ich könnte dir ein ICB02 650B in L anbieten, falls auch ein 2er OK ist


----------



## evo341 (20. April 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Ich könnte dir ein ICB02 650B in L anbieten, falls auch ein 2er OK ist


Hi, danke für dein Angebot..aber mich reizt insbesondere nach wie vor das 03er 650 B wg. der besseren (und anderen) Ausstattung.


----------



## Gee42657 (30. Oktober 2014)

Moin, will hier zufällig jemand ein 27.5er ICB in XL oder XXL verkaufen? Freue mich dann über eine Nachricht. Besten Dank.


----------

